# Downriggers - what works?



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Jon the laketroller with an alvey is what I use after seeing MrX. Maybe PM him or do a search for "scottalvey" or "scott-alvey" for more info dude.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

found one post to get you started: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=46228&p=477177&hilit=scottalvey#p477177


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have used the scotty laketroller a few times on my Revo at SWR with a 3lb bomb but didn't hook up on it. Always seemed to hook up (most sharks) on the floating baits.

They are a bit of a handful to be honest and a few things to clear when you hook up. When you loosen the knob at the top in order to wind it back up you can use your knee to hold the horizontal spool in place as the bomb will plummet down if you don't.

Think I will persevere with a break-away in the future...

Marty


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep the scotty laketroller works well better than I thought. Good idea to replace the steel cable with heavy braid in case it entangles with some thing and needs to be cut quickly. The boom is just long enough that I can center mount it on the kingy, but for a wider kayak you'd have to have it to one side. Think I paid about $80 delivered about 4 years ago.


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

If you have a fishfinder you can usually see the bomb on it and can set the depth accordingly.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I've played with the laketroller on my revo 11 for a few trips. I find if I mount it in my Scotty sockets just in front of the rudder up/down controls, winding it up is hard on my shoulder. This might be why I've seen people put a Scotty mount in their side pockets of their rev, so it's closer. Mine came second hand with the wire replaced with 100 lb mono so I've taken to gathering the line up into my lap when I need to get the bomb. Lord knows what'll happen if I ever hook something big with it though.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm sure that Grant uses an Alvey (found that out after buying a Scotty from a forum member). Cannot offer any experience (never used it), but if the master uses an Alvey. 'Nuff said.

He replaced the wire with something, also for safety reasons. Grant: Are you still hooked up to a marlin?...........


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

I downrig a lot, and it's a PITA.

The DIY scottalvey is the best system I can find for a yak, by far.

_"Do they work ok?"_

Depends on what you want to use it for. Great for trolling a livey for the bigger kings lurking mid-water.

_"Is there a better way of doing things?"_

Not if you want to keep your bait down deep while you're moving around trying to find the fish.

If you are just drifting, a heavy breakaway sinker is better.

I use a rubber band wrapped around the mainline (10 loop dropper), to quickly change from downrigger (trolling) to breakaway sinker (for drifting).

The rubber band stays on the mainline (even for multiple trips) until a fish snaps it.

_"I've seen issues relating to the brake. Is this a real PITA?"_

Yes. Remove the scottie spool, and cut off the bolt. The best alvey is the small "trolling" reel (not a sidecaster) with a one-way drag and loud clicker - they only cost 50 bucks, and are bullet proof. Waayyyy better than the basic scottie spool. Set your drag once to hold the weight of your bomb, and your done. Allows for one handed operation, with no risk of dropping the bomb. Also safer on snagging the bomb, or getting it tangled on a fish (or a stupid marlin grabbing it - Grant style).

_"Any better ideas?"_

Some ideas:

- definitely replace the wire with braid. No need for thick 100lb - it only has to hold the weight of the bomb (and sometimes a fish). 50lb is plenty - and thinner, so less drag.

- Use a meter of mono shock leader near the bomb - easier to handle.

- Use thick mono off the bomb, to a snap swivel. Better than the wire and clip from "off the shelf".

- Use a rubber band (looped over to the snap swivel) instead of a clip.

- Small bomb - 2 to 3lb.

- Don't do it (unless you're really keen)


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

http://alvey.com.au/products/456be/

Polymorph is great for making a solid layer between the reel and to the scotty base. (but polymorph is good for anything DIY)


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

G'day Jon. Try this mate:



















You need:
- scottie laketroller
- alvey boat reel
- 4 heavy duty cable ties
- thin piece of pool noodle (or any foam cut to shape)
- polymorph and superglue (not essential, but helps a solid finish)

Tools:
- Angle grinder
- Drill

Cut the pin off the base with an angle grinder.

Pull the alvey apart.

Drill 4 holes in the back of the alvey, and 4 holes in the scottie base.

Attach the alvey to the base using the cable ties, with the foam as a spacer.

Re-assemble the reel.

I put some polymorph in later (black stuff in the pic), to make sure there is no flex when winding.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

And watch out for the cat.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Haven't heard of anyone else hacking up their scottie, Matt . It is the end result of my many earlier failed attempts at a hassle-free downrig system. Been using it this one for years now.

The back of the reel is concave and the top of the scotty is flat with a bit of the cut-off bolt poking out. The pool noodle squashes into shape when you tighten the cable ties. You might be able to use nuts and bolts for this, but I prefer the ties. Easy, they spread the load, tighten flat against the inside of the reel, and take up no space inside it.


----------

